# Point Lookout Fishing Report – Jun 5, 2010



## ComeOnFish

I knew it was still too early for flounder and puppy drum, but I headed for Point Lookout, MD to see if flounder arrived in good number. Also tried for puppy drum. 

Yap, it was too early. But enjoyed croaker fishing and most of all enjoyed calm and peaceful scenery.

Here is my video fishing log:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SYIRqitI_k


Thanks,
Joe


----------



## MetroMan

Nice. I like your videos. They are nice and calm, opposed to the ones that have heavy metal blaring all loud!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mmanolis2001

excellent report as always. Love your videos. opcorn:

I have never thought of fishing the lake there looks fishy from google earth. How is the puppy drum fishing there later in the year? Looks like a nice option if the wind is kicking up on the main bay.

The swimming area is on the river side above the lake inlet correct? Could not tell if you were in the river or on the bay from the video.

Does that ramp close at dark? I have fished from shore at the point the last two sat nights and we had to get a night pass. Don't want to get back at 10:00pm and find my car towed 

P.S.

Thanks for the brushwood report. I went there the next week and fished the 6u marker. Caught several nice sized croakers. 

Keep the great report coming :fishing:


----------



## surfnsam

nice video Joe. where are you going to fish next saturday? my wifes recuperating nicely from her operation so i should be able to get some kayak time in this weekend


----------



## ComeOnFish

mmanolis2001 said:


> excellent report as always. Love your videos. opcorn:
> 
> I have never thought of fishing the lake there looks fishy from google earth. How is the puppy drum fishing there later in the year? Looks like a nice option if the wind is kicking up on the main bay.
> 
> The swimming area is on the river side above the lake inlet correct? Could not tell if you were in the river or on the bay from the video.
> 
> Does that ramp close at dark? I have fished from shore at the point the last two sat nights and we had to get a night pass. Don't want to get back at 10:00pm and find my car towed
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Thanks for the brushwood report. I went there the next week and fished the 6u marker. Caught several nice sized croakers.
> 
> Keep the great report coming :fishing:


If you fish that area, there are two places when the wind blows over 15mph. One is St. Jerome's Creek and the other is Lake Conoy. You need to wait until spot show up in good number. Probably starting from July.

Lake Conoy:
Possible but rare keeper flounders, sopt, white perch, craoker (9-11”) under-sized puppy drum, undersized striper, small bluefish are available. 

I use small spot (5”)for live-lining for big flounder in front of swimming beach (River side, south of the inlet). I caught many undersized flounder at the sharp drop-off by Cornfield Point (north of inlet)

St. Jerome's Creek:

White perch, undersized speck, many undersized flounder (some keeper), But this place is good for stripers (16-25”) by the inlet.

At PLO state park, you need to buy day pass and night pass separately.

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish

MetroMan said:


> Nice. I like your videos. They are nice and calm, opposed to the ones that have heavy metal blaring all loud!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks for the kind words. My videos are my own fishing logs. Also they are fishing reports. They are not fishing shows nor advertisements. I tried to portrait the journeys as they are as close as possible. I tried put my reasoning, target fish, lures used, jigging techniques, the exact places, wind, water temp, air temp, and surroundings into 4-7 minute videos. 

I kept missing the tide info. I picked my fishing places based on tide (current) info along with other fishing factors. From the next video I will tried to add the tide info. I learned a lot about the places I wanted to visit because of very good reports on the internet (descriptions, photos, and video) for especially water sports. 

joe


----------



## wannabeangler

Sup Joe? Going cobia fishing tomorrow! Want to make a trip down here and join us? There will be quite a few of us. I'm trying to get the word out. The more, the merrier! Hope to see ya' there! Later!


----------



## ComeOnFish

wannabeangler said:


> Sup Joe? Going cobia fishing tomorrow! Want to make a trip down here and join us? There will be quite a few of us. I'm trying to get the word out. The more, the merrier! Hope to see ya' there! Later!


I am trying to finish up at work very hard so that I can go. Shoud I contact Jerry?

Can you post meeting place and time and hook size? I will bring a trolling rod.

Joe
703-282-3816


----------



## LongIslandtoMD

*Saturday morning*

Anyone heading out tomorrow morning? I have some time early in the morning. I was thinking about hitting the water around 6am.


----------



## OBX_Rat

I will be out to PLO about 9 with a buddy Im in a mango Tarpon and he is in a red Ride


----------



## wannabeangler

c u there!


----------



## ajl3036

*boat rental*

I heard they rent boats there. anyone know if they come with motors? I haven't had a chance to fish at Point lookout this year. When do flounder start showing up?


----------



## ComeOnFish

ajl3036 said:


> I heard they rent boats there. anyone know if they come with motors? I haven't had a chance to fish at Point lookout this year. When do flounder start showing up?


They do next to the Bait store. Once towed back in a 16-18' rental fiber glass jon boat back to the rental place using my kayak. It was a rough day.

I thing they might have 1-2 operable boat. they also have dinky SOT kayaks.

Call them for more info before you get there.

Joe


----------

